# Can anyone match this combination of requirements?



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Friends of ours (no motorhome) would like to have a weekend away near to where we're staying in the motorhome. Can anyone think of a location which would match the following...I'm struggling...

- within 1hr or so of Preston
- not Blackpool/Lytham (no point as that's where they live)
- hotel of reasonable quality near to site
- pub that serves decent food, and will allow (small) dogs and kids (6 year old).

Any thoughts?

Paul


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Southport?


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

There must be somewhere in the Clitheroe / Trough of Bowland area? I don't know the area intimately (so can't recommend a specific location), but I do make the occasional day-trip into the area. How about the Clitheroe tourist Information site?

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...hNCPDA&usg=AFQjCNEz4yFeLcQoeSvYNmcdZ1AMMmqEJg


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Salterforth?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

What about the lakes? I reckon Ullswater is about an hour n a quarter from Preston.

http://www.pooleybridgeinn.co.uk/

and

http://www.parkfootullswater.co.uk/

I seem to recall the pub (pooley bridge inn) allows dogs, I'm not 100% about the club on the Park Foot Site. I'm not 100% on the distance between the 2, but we used to walk it daily so it can't have been that far (circa 20 mins going to the pub, and 60 mins coming back  )

Might be worth a phone call to em both to check, if your interested.


----------



## Sparks6569 (Oct 17, 2009)

Would this suite for a site,

http://www.campsitescaravansites.co.uk/campsite-caravan-site6468.asp

with several good hotels near about including the Millstone at Mellor

http://www.millstonehotel.co.uk/?gclid=CPjzgurrracCFQoZ4QodmESeBA

where my wife & I stayed a few years back.
I think they took Children in the dining area.

It might have changed in 10 years.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Ambleside aire.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

How about

Hebden Bridge ?
Moyles is a hotel and restaurant. Good food. I've eaten but not stayed there as I live in the area. It is on a main road opposite the marina so your friends may want to check if it's noisy.

The nearest campsite as far as I know is
Lower Clough Foot CC site
though this is about 1.5 to 2 miles away and is not open until 25th March.

Nearer, but an uphill trek with great views is
Little Nook Farm CL

There's lots to do in and around Hebden

Chris


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*can anyone match this*

A59 garstang 3 ice pubs and campsite on canal plenty of entertainment in the area and 20 min to preston


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Three rivers caravan park, near Clitheroe. They have mobile homes to let!!!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Upwood holiday park Haworth motorhome parking, chalets ,camping pods .There is a bar/resteraunt on site plus childrens playground.Down in the village steam train rides for kids young and old. :wink: Theres a few small hotels in the village plus b&b, Bronte hotel is a short drive away


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dogs*

Delamere forest?

Pub / Hotel short walk away.

TM


----------

